# Defend this, right wingers...



## Dirty Dog (Dec 24, 2012)

Ooops...

I know this is purely poking the bear, but we have a certain group of posters who are incredibly quick to jump on ANYTHING that a Democrat does while pretending that their party is pretty much the epitome of All Things Good and Worthy.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2012)

I love that someone felt they had to tell us how the name was pronounced!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 24, 2012)

Well with a name like Crapo...


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Welll nothing like starting a topic just to cause a fight with that title but its an important topic in my opinion so:

It happens I'd wager 90% of us have driven at one time or another when we probably shouldn't have we just didn't get caught.  He got caught he will pay the price no defending him he will probably get a fine and need to attend some classes just like anyone else's first offense.  Sad part is so many people do it nobody seems to think they are too drunk to drive and in a place like DC there are hundreds if not 1000s of cabs at any given time.  Every time a politician or sports figure gets locked up for DUI I think don't you have a handler to keep you from doing dumb stuff.  Tis the season tho for DUIs with office Christmas parties and things

On a less confrontatioal note i ate alot of assparagus last night and boy my pee stinks


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Welll nothing like starting a topic just to cause a fight with that title but its an important topic in my opinion so:



Not like we've EVER seen similar stuff from the right wing. Nope. Not ever... :rofl:



ballen0351 said:


> It happens I'd wager 90% of us have driven at one time or another when we probably shouldn't have we just didn't get caught. He got caught he will pay the price no defending him he will probably get a fine and need to attend some classes just like anyone else's first offense. Sad part is so many people do it nobody seems to think they are too drunk to drive and in a place like DC there are hundreds if not 1000s of cabs at any given time. Every time a politician or sports figure gets locked up for DUI I think don't you have a handler to keep you from doing dumb stuff. Tis the season tho for DUIs with office Christmas parties and things



I can honestly say I never have. Not even once. 



ballen0351 said:


> On a less confrontatioal note i ate alot of assparagus last night and boy my pee stinks



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not like we've EVER seen similar stuff from the right wing. Nope. Not ever... :rofl:


Oh well that makes it OK then



> I can honestly say I never have. Not even once.


Thats why i said 90% i have but not in many years in fact i stopped drinking totally about 3 years ago but when i was in the Marine Corps yeah more often then not i was under the influence.  I do think this is an important topic of disscussion all the talk of guns and things DUIs kill way more people then guns but to most people its not a big deal.  When i arrest someone for DUI at least half of them say the famous "why are you harrassing me go catch a real criminal like a drug dealer or murderer"  



> Thanks for sharing.


I'm fascinated by why it happens its prob the main reason I eat since it really does not taste that good to me but the science of changing odors is amazing to me


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Oh well that makes it OK then



What's good for the goose...



ballen0351 said:


> Thats why i said 90% i have but not in many years in fact i stopped drinking totally about 3 years ago but when i was in the Marine Corps yeah more often then not i was under the influence. I do think this is an important topic of disscussion all the talk of guns and things DUIs kill way more people then guns but to most people its not a big deal. When i arrest someone for DUI at least half of them say the famous "why are you harrassing me go catch a real criminal like a drug dealer or murderer"



Agreed. Drunk drivers ARE real criminals, and I'd dearly love to see much stronger sentances.



ballen0351 said:


> I'm fascinated by why it happens its prob the main reason I eat since it really does not taste that good to me but the science of changing odors is amazing to me



Well I can honestly say I've never heard that as a reason for eating asparagas before...


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> What's good for the goose...


Just know you opened to door for 100 posts of left winger behaving badly


> Agreed. Drunk drivers ARE real criminals, and I'd dearly love to see much stronger sentances.


At one time i kept accident scene photos of a family killed by a drunk (i had permission from the surviving fanily to use the photos) and would show it to people i arrested but one lady filed a complaint saying she had nightmeres after seening the photos and was goinf to sue so my bosses said i had to stop.


> Well I can honestly say I've never heard that as a reason for eating asparagas before...


Its the little things in life


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Just know you opened to door for 100 posts of left winger behaving badly



:lol:  And we'd tell the difference how?  The site is already a Right-Wingers-R-Uz bill-board as it is - a few more threads can't lower the tone any further.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  And we'd tell the difference how?  The site is already a Right-Wingers-R-Uz bill-board as it is - a few more threads can't lower the tone any further.



Well to my friends across the big pond Obama's a right winger so sure you would think that


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Well to my friends across the big pond Obama's a right winger so sure you would think that



This is very true, his policies etc mirror Cameron's. It does puzzle Brits because as far as we can see you don't have any socialists let alone communists based on your politicians and their policies and agendas. It seems you have a Right Party and an Even More Right Party!

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/w...s-even-obama-is-more-right-wing-than-cameron/

[h=2]_I want you to imagine a twelve-inch ruler, like the ones those of us of a certain age used to pack in our schoolbags. On the far left, just above the &#8220;1,&#8221; picture Trotsky and his band of crazies; on the far right, at &#8220;12,&#8221; Hitler and Genghis Khan._[/h]


_Where on this scale would you place David Cameron? I&#8217;d put him at the seven-inch mark, a little to the right of Clement Attlee but definitely to the left of Tony Blair. This measured approach recognises distinctions down to a tenth of an inch, allowing Ed Miliband to sit fractionally to the left of the Prime Minister and just to the right of Nick Clegg._
_Now picture a similar ruler used to define United States politics. A very different, and quite frightening, picture emerges._
_Where the House of Commons covers a spread between four and nine, with the majority fitting in between five and seven, the US Congress starts at six and runs all the way up to ten, or even ten-and-a-half. Appropriately, most Democrats are at sixes and sevens; Republicans cluster around nine._
_Barack Obama, like my father&#8217;s hat size, is seven and an eighth, just to the right of Cameron. Mitt Romney, the Republican most likely to face Obama in November&#8217;s presidential race, is a solid eight; Newt Gingrich, the acerbic former House Speaker, now in ill-tempered retreat, is a nine; but Rick Santorum, the arch-Catholic candidate from Pennsylvania, is not only, like Bo Derek, a Perfect Ten, he is a Ten who &#8220;throws up&#8221; at the mere mention of the separation of Church and State.

_


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

Apologies, *Ballen*, should've left it be - should've known such a joke (true as it is) would fall flat like a flan in a cupboard.

I've had a good morning so far; missus has eaten a bit and, at time of writing, it's stayed where it's supposed to.  She reckons she might be able to wrap a present or two in a bit when she's rested.  That counts as shaping up to be an excellent day.

I really don't want to spoil the first decent day in six weeks getting embroiled with silly American political nonsense (that should not get such prominent attention and leeway on an international martial arts site in my opinion but I don't pay the bills) - so I shall bow gracefully to _kamiza_ and leave the floor so that others that have inclination can play.

EDIT:  An interesting article in the Telegraph!  My word .  Thanks for the link, *Tez*.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Apologies, *Ballen*, should've left it be - should've known such a joke (true as it is) would fall flat like a flan in a cupboard.
> 
> I've had a good morning so far; missus has eaten a bit and, at time of writing, it's stayed where it's supposed to.  She reckons she might be able to wrap a present or two in a bit when she's rested.  That counts as shaping up to be an excellent day.
> 
> ...



I knew you were joking as was I apparently my joke fell more flat then your own


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

:slaps self:  I am a dozy so-and-so - not like me to be so slow; I shall lay the blame at the doorstep of exhaustion and stick to it .


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> :slaps self:  I am a dozy so-and-so - not like me to be so slow; I shall lay the blame at the doorstep of exhaustion and stick to it .



By the. Way very glad to hear your lovely lady is having a good day.  It made me smile to see you proud of small victories

It may not be your thing but I will pray for her.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apropos absolutely nothing other than I love this picture and I hope it makes you smile as it did me ( and say aaaah!) have a good holiday guys.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 24, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ooops...
> 
> I know this is purely poking the bear, but we have a certain group of posters who are incredibly quick to jump on ANYTHING that a Democrat does while pretending that their party is pretty much the epitome of All Things Good and Worthy.


Oh come on, if it is OK for Kennedy's it should be OK for everyone else.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 24, 2012)

For the below.... *

ballen0351* *Sukerkin*




For anyone lurking, now this is the way to handle any misunderstandings. Reminesant of the dojo sparring floor, where you get a few hits in, but at the end you can "bow" out and carry on. :asian:


----------



## billc (Dec 24, 2012)

Why would we defend drunk driving...we aren't democrats after all.  We believe in the rule of law for everyone, and being held accountable for our behavior.  Also, politicians are hardly defendable on most things anyway.  What is funny is that this guy gets actual media coverage for what he did, as opposed to the media ignoring it if he was a democrat

Ted "remember Mary Jo," kennedy, comes to mind and he was considered the "Lion of the Senate,"  chris "waitress sandwich with ted kenndy," dodd, comes to mind...and he screwed up the mortgage industry...


----------



## Uncle (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> At one time i kept accident scene photos of a family killed by a drunk (i had permission from the surviving fanily to use the photos) and would show it to people i arrested but one lady filed a complaint saying she had nightmeres after seening the photos and was goinf to sue so my bosses said i had to stop.



Had nightmares from seeing the possible repercussions of her actions. GOOD! I'd say that meant that it was working.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I love that someone felt they had to tell us how the name was pronounced!



My office (in another state) is in Crapo Hall. No joke. 

http://www.assetmidwest.com/crapo-estates.htm
"He was the inventor of numerous industrial products and processes,  including a galvanizing process for wire that became known as "the Crapo  process.""


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> It happens I'd wager 90% of us have driven at one time or another when we probably shouldn't have



I hope not. I haven't. We lost too many (extended) family and friends to drunk drivers.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> I hope not. I haven't. We lost too many (extended) family and friends to drunk drivers.



They say after midnight about 1/4 or 1/2 I can't remember which of the drivers on the road are legally intoxicated


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> They say after midnight about 1/4 or 1/2 I can't remember which of the drivers on the road are legally intoxicated



Ugh. I didn't know that.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Ugh. I didn't know that.



I dont remember the exact numbers I went to a MADD luncheon once and they gave the stats I'll have to look it up.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

This story just got better: "A conservative  U.S. senator from Idaho who has said he doesn&#8217;t drink because of his  Mormon faith has been charged with drunken driving.

 Sen.  Michael Crapo, a three-term Republican with a reputation as a social and  fiscal conservative, registered a blood alcohol content of .11 percent  after police pulled his car over in this suburb south of Washington,  D.C., authorities said."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...b-02f92c0daa43_story.html?tid=pm_national_pop


----------



## Tgace (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> They say after midnight about 1/4 or 1/2 I can't remember which of the drivers on the road are legally intoxicated



When on midnights we used to say that after 2am there were only 3 types of people on the road; late night workers, drunks or criminals....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> This story just got better: "A conservative  U.S. senator from Idaho who has said he doesn&#8217;t drink because of his  Mormon faith has been charged with drunken driving.
> 
> Sen.  Michael Crapo, a three-term Republican with a reputation as a social and  fiscal conservative, registered a blood alcohol content of .11 percent  after police pulled his car over in this suburb south of Washington,  D.C., authorities said."
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...b-02f92c0daa43_story.html?tid=pm_national_pop




LOL, yeah, funny.

he should have had some coffee instead.


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> They say after midnight about 1/4 or 1/2 I can't remember which of the drivers on the road are legally intoxicated





ballen0351 said:


> I dont remember the exact numbers I went to a MADD luncheon once and they gave the stats I'll have to look it up.



being that it's from MADD, the stats were probably inflated.
They do also proclaim that one becomes alcoholic with the first drink...


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Ugh. I didn't know that.



I can't find that stat maybe it was a MADD talking point.  Closest thing I see is every 2 min someone is Injured in a DUI related crash


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

granfire said:


> They do also proclaim that one becomes alcoholic with the first drink...



I guess if your predisposed to becoming one that's kinda true.


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I guess if your predisposed to becoming one that's kinda true.



even then it is a absolute wrong.

But the group has become a smidge extreme since their inception....


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

granfire said:


> even then it is a absolute wrong.
> 
> But the group has become a smidge extreme since their inception....


Well since a lot of them have lost someone to drunk driving I can understand. If my kids were killed I'd get a little extreme myself


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Well since a lot of them have lost someone to drunk driving I can understand. If my kids were killed I'd get a little extreme myself



In this day and age, it is so easily avoided climbing behind the wheel after a drink.

however, there is the hurt, the honest and laudable attempt to spare others the grief and the insanity, bolstered by hyperbole. 

I would be interested to see how their presence influences the statistics.
Official statistics, not theirs.


However one views driving under the influence, I find the delicate part is actually not him driving, but the boozing part! 
You know, Mormon, religion and all that, 'I don't drink because of religion' 
the LDS church also frowns upon coffee consumption (maybe that's why the store out west sold the soda in the paperbag like it was beer...) but at least coffe and driving is legal....


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

granfire said:


> In this day and age, it is so easily avoided climbing behind the wheel after a drink.
> 
> however, there is the hurt, the honest and laudable attempt to spare others the grief and the insanity, bolstered by hyperbole.
> 
> ...


Maybe he's not a strict follower?  I find it amusing that when ones religious beliefs fit for you to make fun of them like here in this case its OK but when a Catholic decides not to want a female priest then its silly?  

Either way the real tragedy is he could have killed Someone but it seems its more important to turn it into an I got you moment


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

granfire said:


> In this day and age, it is so easily avoided climbing behind the wheel after a drink.
> 
> however, there is the hurt, the honest and laudable attempt to spare others the grief and the insanity, bolstered by hyperbole.
> 
> ...


Maybe he's not a strict follower?  I find it amusing that when ones religious beliefs fit for you to make fun of them like here in this case its OK but when a Catholic decides not to want a female priest then its silly?  

Either way the real tragedy is he could have killed Someone but it seems its more important to turn it into an I got you moment


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Maybe he's not a strict follower?  I find it amusing that when ones religious beliefs fit for you to make fun of them like here in this case its OK but when a Catholic decides not to want a female priest then its silly?
> 
> Either way the real tragedy is he could have killed Someone but it seems its more important to turn it into an I got you moment



He supposedly said he does not drink because of the religion.
That is worthy of making fun off, since he obviously is drinking and making a mockery of the faith he claims to adhere to.
But no skin off my nose. He has to settle this with the other mormon people who voted for him

As to the catholic church and their women priests, the point was not that they don't allow it. 
The point was that they set the punishment for the grave sin of ordaining a woman on the same level as molesting children! I do believe even the staunchest believer should see a discrepancy here. And it was not one of mockery, but outrage!

The mockery comes in when the man who is infallible by his office's own making declares that his hands are tied in the matter.
and considering that probably on average more women flock to the church then men....the last service I attended, all the priests little helpers were female....not to mention that the man is stretched thin in his duties to his ever growing community - area wise, not followers - as more and more parishes are finding the position of village priest unfilled. 

drinking and driving can kill people. letting a woman lead services in church doesn't harm a dang soul.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

So again its OK to hold a persons feet to the fire and admonish him for violating his religious beliefs when it give you a way to make fun but when someone else sticks to a belief you don't like there being silly?  I'm neither Norman or Catholic I'm united Methodist we have female pastors so I don't agree with the Catholic Church but you can't fault one for not following his faith and fault another for following his.


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So again its OK to hold a persons feet to the fire and admonish him for violating his religious beliefs when it give you a way to make fun but when someone else sticks to a belief you don't like there being silly?  I'm neither Norman or Catholic I'm united Methodist we have female pastors so I don't agree with the Catholic Church but you can't fault one for not following his faith and fault another for following his.



again. you are being , well, you. Obtuse.
it's not a matter of religious believes as it is about him saying one thing and doing another.
yeah, the drinking in it self, he needs to be pointed at and laughed at.

The women pastor thing. I don't care. I don't join these clubs. Tried, but I can't. However. The severity for ordaining a woman is a grave sin on the same level of committing a heinous crime. it's not the fact they keep women from doing it, it's that they equal it to child molestation, rape. 
I know, you will ask the same question again and again i will give you the same answer. 

however. the man apparently lied about his drinking.
and that is a bit of an interesting point since he is an elected official in one of the highest capacities of our country.
To me, I don't care about the drinking.
But the obvious truth he omitted....that's not funny.

and yes, had he been drinking the other forbidden drink, he would not be in the situation.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not being obtuse I just disagree with you.  I don't think you should call one guy out for not following his beliefs and call another guy out for following his.

Either way the real problem is drunk driving and how to get people to realize when they are and arnt ok to drive.  It will only get worse with the legalization of drugs on the horizon.  People will believe they are OK to drive when legally they won't be.  I also wonder if .08 (the limit here)  is a little low.  I'm not sure I'm not an expert on alcohol effects on the body as far as BAC levels.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Maybe he's not a strict follower?  I find it amusing that when ones religious beliefs fit for you to make fun of them like here in this case its OK but when a Catholic decides not to want a female priest then its silly?



It's the hypocrisy. In a conservative state he ran on conservative family values, including his abstinence. It was he who made a point of it, and he who has turned out--like so many politicians--to be false to his own claimed ideals.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Not being obtuse I just disagree with you.  I don't think you should call one guy out for not following his beliefs and call another guy out for following his.



Well, not drinking is not offensive--so it's the hypocrisy there. Belittling women _is _offensive--they're holding to abhorrent beliefs.



> Either way the real problem is drunk driving and how to get people to realize when they are and arnt ok to drive.



Full agreement. This is a big problem. We'll be reading about serious drunk-driving crashes tomorrow morning and on the 1st I'm sure.



> I also wonder if .08 (the limit here)  is a little low.  I'm not sure I'm not an expert on alcohol effects on the body as far as BAC levels.



You mean, it'd be more fair to have it higher--like .10 or something?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> It's the hypocrisy. In a conservative state he ran on conservative family values, including his abstinence. It was he who made a point of it, and he who has turned out--like so many politicians--to be false to his own claimed ideals.



I have no problem with Calling him out for it.  I just don't get the double standard of then calling out Catholics for sticking to there beliefs by not allowing woman priests.  

You want to hammer him for not being a good Mormon great go for it.  

You want to hammer Catholics for not allowing woman priests great go for it.

I just don't get it when you do both.  Either everyone should follow their beliefs or they shouldn't don't pick and choose when you it gives you a good gotcha moment


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> You mean, it'd be more fair to have it higher--like .10 or something?


I don't know about fair but when I first started police work the limit was .12 then it dropped to .10 and now its .08 with talk of going to .06.  I have not seen a change in accidents however I've seen a huge jump in arrests or in other words fines and revenue for the state.  
Now I'm not a doc so I don't know the effects between say an .06 and  .09 or .10.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Well, not drinking is not offensive--so it's the hypocrisy there. Belittling women _is _offensive--they're holding to abhorrent belief.



It does not matter if you agree with the belief or not its not your belief.  Offensive is an opinion what's offensive to you is not to me and vice versa.  
The point is you can't blame someone for violation of his beliefs and turn and fault someone else for sticking to his


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I just don't get it when you do both.  Either everyone should follow their beliefs or they shouldn't don't pick and choose when you it gives you a good gotcha moment



Some of the beliefs people hold are very bothersome. I wouldn't approve of Mayan sacrifice, for example, no matter how sincere the belief.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> It does not matter if you agree with the belief or not its not your belief.  Offensive is an opinion what's offensive to you is not to me and vice versa.
> The point is you can't blame someone for violation of his beliefs and turn and fault someone else for sticking to his



It was his pious statement as a politician running for office that I found hypocritical.


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Not being obtuse I just disagree with you.  I don't think you should call one guy out for not following his beliefs and call another guy out for following his.
> 
> Either way the real problem is drunk driving and how to get people to realize when they are and arnt ok to drive.  It will only get worse with the legalization of drugs on the horizon.  People will believe they are OK to drive when legally they won't be.  I also wonder if .08 (the limit here)  is a little low.  I'm not sure I'm not an expert on alcohol effects on the body as far as BAC levels.



you are not even discussing the same points, how can I disagree with you?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Some of the beliefs people hold are very bothersome. I wouldn't approve of Mayan sacrifice, for example, no matter how sincere the belief.



Well that's illegal so nobody's talking about killing people.  Drinking or not in and of it self is not a crime. not hiring woman to be priest is as far as I know not a crime either I guess you could sue for discrimination but I dont know how that works


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Well that's illegal so nobody's talking about killing people.  Drinking or not in and of it self is not a crime. not hiring woman to be priest is as far as I know not a crime either I guess you could sue for discrimination but I dont know how that works



well, raping children is illegal...is it about the same as having a woman priest?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

granfire said:


> well, raping children is illegal...



In fairness, that isn't their _policy_--though hiding it seems to have been at least the de facto practice. Equating it to ordaining women is ridiculous of course.


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

arnisador said:


> In fairness, that isn't their _policy_--though hiding it seems to have been at least the de facto practice. Equating it to ordaining women is ridiculous of course.



that's the point!


----------

